# Topics > Operating systems > Android >  Android 12

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Android 12 on Wikipedia

Playlist "Google I/O: Android Announcements 2021"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Android 12 gets biggest design change in years: What's new and different for your phone"
At Google I/O, we finally got a good look at Android 12 and its new lock screen, notifications and color redesign. Here's what to know.

by Alison DeNisco Rayome 
May 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Android 12 Beta walkthrough

May 19, 2021




> Google just released the public beta version of Android 12, so we put it on a Pixel phone to take a look.

----------

